# Worms in the tank



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

how do i get rid of them are the harmfull and how did they get there


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I get them in my tank I don't think that they are harmful. Just noticed them about a week ago. I didn't really notice them until i had my face right at the glass. Don't see them floating around only see them on the galss.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

little white things right?
... they are not harmful... add some salt and turn the heat up a notch, then they shall disapear or atleast slowly diminish... I believe clown loaches are great at eating them as well


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks for the info u think piranhas will kill the clown loaches


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

mbraun15 said:


> thanks for the info u think piranhas will kill the clown loaches


 ... I guess that really depends... what size tank and fish and what type of setup do you have?
...they could atleast last a while anyways hopefully


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

i just use a uv sterilizer and it keeps my tank crystal clear!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Never heard of worm in the tank, unless its feeder worms that never gotten eatten and live in between rocks and gravel. Maybe its crap from your fishes, I know a Plecos waste come out as strings which tends to look alive through water flow.

Would you be able to have pic of this???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

usually those worms appear when you overfeed your fish or bad water qualities.you can do a water change (gravel vac) and salt as S.C suggested and it should be good as new..


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I get those little bastards to, just bought new gravel in hopes of getting rid of it. if you do the salt thing will it mess with the p's?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have gotten those worms to. I do very frequent water changes and don't overfeed my Ps. I have noticed that when I add salt they seem to diminish or disappear.

Joe


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

yea i put salt in when i did the water change and they are gone


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

how much salt should i add to 55 gallon tank,, i get those white worms to.. hate those buggers...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

its from too little filtration, too much left over food, too much poop in the water. way to get rid of it is a very through gravel vac. change about 30-40% water change. do it back to back for 2 days and add better filtration after that and your problem should go away.


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Water changes worked for me by doing about 25% every three days for about two weeks, and I have not seen the bastards since!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> how much salt should i add to 55 gallon tank,, i get those white worms to.. hate those buggers...


 it is not salt that gets rid of them, it is water changes.
they are a good indication of exess pollution in the tank = you need to do a water change.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I do frequent water changes and gravel cleaning and they have made a come back. I am getting really pissed. Is there any stuff I can add to my water to kill them?

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Due to food waste...vaccum your gravel, 40-50% water change and introduce a cheap feeder to eat if any else!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> I do frequent water changes and gravel cleaning and they have made a come back. I am getting really pissed. Is there any stuff I can add to my water to kill them?
> 
> Joe


 remove all uneaten food after feeds


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow Innes you must really think i am a retard. anyway i found a cure for these worms for anyone that wants to really know instead of people repeating the same crap that we already know (water change, clean gravel, and remove uneaten food). the name of the product is 'Parasite Guard', it's made by Jungle. It cleared the worms up in a single treatment (about 2 days). Only like $4-5 and treats 75 US gallons per bottle. good luck with the worms.

Joe


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> wow Innes you must really think i am a retard.


 no I don't - even the smartest people would be forgiven for not knowing about the little white worms on the glass of a fish tank.

I am pleased you found a solution, but chemicals are not always a good thing to add to your tank


----------

